# Bacon grease for turkey injection?



## meltyface (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to do something a little different with my christmas turkey breasts and was wondering if bacon grease substituted for butter in an injection would work?  Im kind of worrired it may make greasy and unpleaseant.  But thenat the same time if the grease left the bird it could leave a wonderful taste....I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or expeirience with this


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2012)

Meltyface, morning....    Did you try it ??  Hope so...  Sounds interesting......  Let us know what the flavor profile was....  

You may have stumbled upon the greatest thing since bacon wrapped fatty....    Dave


----------



## wrwoelfel (Dec 25, 2012)

Wouldn't think it would be any different then injecting buyer, just a different flavor.


----------



## rich- (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning meltyface,

Several years ago, I did inject a turkey with bacon grease, buit Just a bit different than your question.

I melted bacon grease and butter together and injected it into the breast and thighs of the turkey.

I myself liked it very much, but we had others that tried it and some commented they didn't care for the tad bit of bacon flavor that it gave.

Sad to say, I have not done it again, but now that you mention it, I do believe since I am into making my own bacon now, The next turkey or even a roasting hen chicken will get an injection of bacon and butter again just to find out for myself.

If you do it, Please post your findings.

Rich


----------



## porksnork (Dec 27, 2012)

Bacon grease does have a bit of a different mouthfeel when it cools compared to butter. If this is strictly for a turkey that will be eaten hot I don't see any problem at all. Cold sandwiches might have a greasy feel if you hit a pocket of cold grease, though.


----------

